# Regional Contract



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

We did some work at a production plant and have been asked to give some pricing to be their regional painter. Quite thrilled about this.

As much as I would want to do everything within driving distance, I have to be realistic.

KY laws are fairly simple and you do not need a license to run a painting company. So, I need to know where I can find what the regs are for painting companies other states that are near us. IL, TN, OH, and IN.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great opportunity!
Try this site.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice site Chris


to the OP - IL yo do not need one for the state there may be county ones so you may have to look into that esp if its industrial work. In the city limits of chicago you would need one but usually non union can't' touch work there.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

TN pretty lax. Only 6 counties in the state require you to have HIC license for jobs between 3K - 25K, bigger than that need GC license.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great deal! Don't let it go.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio has nothing for painting Contractor.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

RCP said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity!
> Try this site.


Thats a good resourse site.
Thx


----------

